# 7 months old.....



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

.....and growing like a weed! Those are my legs under the blanket!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hes growing nicely, very beautiful.
Forgot to ask is he better now after his neuter operation. xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks . Yes he's all better now thanks. Since his op and his fur is starting to grow back nicely. He had to go in for blood taking on Thursday (and he did his best to take blood from 2 vets and 2 nurses!). The blood has been sent away to test for testosterone levels to see if he does indeed have a retained testicle that they were unable to find. If it turns out that he is still producing testosterone then he will be referred to another veterinary hospital where they will inject a special dye into him so they can see where the testicle is before they go cutting him open again and rummaging around. I'm really hoping that he has only ever had one furry pom pom because the thought of him going under the knife again worries me  xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

ooher rummaging around for a lost plum sounds a little ouch making


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor baby....I hope he doesnt have to go through all that bless him.
We can compare babies now as my boy is 5 months old.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> ooher rummaging around for a lost plum sounds a little ouch making


It did look very ouchy when he came home after his first op. He had 2 incisions, one in his groin and one in his abdomen! They had to end the op because they couldn't find it and he was getting cold on the operating table, but we still need to confirm whether or not he has a 2nd plum because if he has and it's left inside then it can turn cancerous later on if not removed


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Poor baby....I hope he doesnt have to go through all that bless him.
> We can compare babies now as my boy is 5 months old.


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I WANT!!! But I want your silver boy even more!! Do you have any more pics of him for me to gush over??


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

He never wants to miss out on the action, and loves being with my son!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Thanks . Yes he's all better now thanks. Since his op and his fur is starting to grow back nicely. He had to go in for blood taking on Thursday (and he did his best to take blood from 2 vets and 2 nurses!). The blood has been sent away to test for testosterone levels to see if he does indeed have a retained testicle that they were unable to find. If it turns out that he is still producing testosterone then he will be referred to another veterinary hospital where they will inject a special dye into him so they can see where the testicle is before they go cutting him open again and rummaging around. I'm really hoping that he has only ever had one furry pom pom because the thought of him going under the knife again worries me  xx


Aww bless him, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
He is lovely :001_wub:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww bless him, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> He is lovely :001_wub:


Thankyou


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy :001_wub: Hope he doesn't need any further surgery though


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> What a gorgeous boy :001_wub: Hope he doesn't need any further surgery though


Thankyou! . Should know more in a week or so.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I WANT!!! But I want your silver boy even more!! Do you have any more pics of him for me to gush over??


of course i have 100's of photos, i dont need asking twice.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> of course i have 100's of photos, i dont need asking twice.


:001_wub::001_wub: He's stunning, can't believe you've not found a slave for him yet (or are you keeping him!?).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive had many slaves come to visit him but not the right slave.
My heart says keep him but my head says let him have a wonderful family.
Many enquiries want him unneutered but thats never going to happen.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ive had many slaves come to visit him but not the right slave.
> My heart says keep him but my head says let him have a wonderful family.
> Many enquiries want him unneutered but thats never going to happen.


I'm sure you'll know when the right slave comes along. Either way, whether you keep him or rehome him, he'll have a great life. I can't believe that people really think that a good breeder will sell an unneutered kitten to just anyone! . Good luck with the search, in the meantime don't be shy about posting more pics of him!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

He is looking very grown up, hopefully he won't need any more surgery. Oakley is going for his op on Friday & I really am not looking forward to it


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Chillicat said:


> He is looking very grown up, hopefully he won't need any more surgery. Oakley is going for his op on Friday & I really am not looking forward to it


Thanks! I hope Oakley's op is straightforward and quick tomorrow - check he definately has a full set before he goes in!!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Thanks! I hope Oakley's op is straightforward and quick tomorrow - check he definately has a full set before he goes in!!


I think he has , soon find out tomorrow


----------

